# Male or female? ghost mantis



## yen_saw

Please help Joe, trying to sex this ghost mantis....


----------



## Steve

If I were Joe, I'd tell you that you have a male there. :wink:


----------



## Jackson

Thats a toughie for me. It looks to be 6 segments but im not sure.


----------



## Jesse

99.9999999999999999999% sure it is a male.


----------



## Rick

Male


----------



## Vlodek

Male for 100%.


----------



## Ian

ya, looks like a male, but somehow, the segments look like a female, wierd.....

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

fury antenna, thin prothorax, 7 (visible) segments....male


----------



## yen_saw

Joe, I'm afraid almost everyone here agrees it is a male.... so time to look for a female :wink:


----------



## Ian

MF will have them in a few months, wil contact you joew when they are available.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Barvid

It´s a male, 100%

Best regards,

Barvid.


----------



## Joe

Thanks Yen for your help  and thanks too everyone, i wasn't soo sure it was male because of its pretty bigfemale looking sheild. but now i know. and thanks ian, let me know when MF comes out with some  .

Joe


----------



## Ian

will do joe,

cheers,

Ian


----------



## DMJ

Ok I didnt want to make another thread so I used this one to save space :wink: can someone attempt to sex this paradoxa for me? I'm not too sure about him and sorry about the crappy pic



 Click on it to enlarge!


----------



## ibanez_freak

cant really see too well :? .

Try get a pic from above because at first I sexed mine by looking at the thorax since they segments were too small for my eyes to see properly. The male has a diamond shaped thorax and the female has a triangle shaped thorax. Well, this is what mine looked like and now adult I was right about it. It is quite easy to see so try get a pic of the top of it and I can help a little more maybe?

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## DMJ

Here are 2 more pics also crappy just click on them to enlarge. Francisco told me that he is a male so I belive him just want a second opinion.


----------



## ibanez_freak

yeah,

from what I can see it looks like a male. Looks similar to mine actually. (but has wings now :twisted: !)

looks nice. Let me tell you they fly like crazy or at least mine did once.

Cheers,Cameron.


----------



## DMJ

He is one lucky male...he has 5 ladies his age lol.


----------



## ibanez_freak

nice!


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

> ...Let me tell you they fly like crazy or at least mine did once.


is it just the males that fly like crazy? do they still do it when in their enclosure? how often?

thankyou


----------



## DMJ

from what I've seen males fly the most and they do it whenever they'd like so there is no telling how often.


----------



## ibanez_freak

hi,

mine did it when I kinda scared the out of it once. Although it has gotten very paranoid lately and doesn't like to see people any more unfortunately.

Cheers Cameron.


----------

